# Killlington Video Trip Report - Alba Adventures



## SkiRay (Apr 11, 2015)

This winter is one that just keeps on going and that we keep on loving. With fresh snow falling in the East it's hard not to find incredible Spring skiing in Vermont, or anywhere in the East.

This year we made a personal goal to ski 50 days; a goal that we are close to getting too. Along the way, we have made some incredible new friends and have sparked the re-interest from friends we have known for years to start skiing again.

Recently, a fan of our videos and now friend reached out to us to let us know he would be skiing at Killington, a place where we have not skied with Nevada. Being that we also happened to be in Vermont and very near to him, we figured it would be a welcome opportunity to meet some new people, ski with them and make new friends. Needless to say, Sam and Sarah are very special people. Fun, loving and people you want to be around. Also, happen to be great skiers!

We hope you like this latest episode titled 'Nor'Beaster' and we hope you can make some turns this Spring. Winter isn't really over yet!

Hoping to make some turns with some of you before the season ends.

Happy Spring skiing everyone.


----------



## freeski (Apr 12, 2015)

I wouldn't call that an adventure.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 12, 2015)

freeski said:


> I wouldn't call that an adventure.



Your opinion. For many it is adventurous just to get out of your house.  Look up the definition of adventure, then get back to me. Thanks...


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 12, 2015)

freeski said:


> I wouldn't call that an adventure.



Thumbs down.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow looks like I probably should have went to Killington yesterday instead of doing nothing.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 12, 2015)

A few cliff hucks would have made it more adventurist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 12, 2015)

The conditions didn't really permit us going into the woods. To much fog at elevation and most of the glades were roped off. It went from warm spring like conditions to full on winter which made it really tough to do.  Remember, we have young kids and if you watch our other videos, you can see, we are fairly adventurous with them when it comes to skiing.  Maybe join us and we can get you on video doing that cliff huck.  Let us know..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 12, 2015)

SkiRay said:


> The conditions didn't really permit us going into the woods. To much fog at elevation and most of the glades were roped off. It went from warm spring like conditions to full on winter which made it really tough to do.  Remember, we have young kids and if you watch our other videos, you can see, we are fairly adventurous with them when it comes to skiing.  Maybe join us and we can get you on video doing that cliff huck.  Let us know..



Ray : dont let a few pompous downers ruin your day man !!  I admire your enthusiasm and dedication to both the sport and giving your children a rich collection of memories ..Your kids will benefit from the time you guys have spent with them on your ADVENTURES 

. Just carry on and IGNORE the noise to signal ratio. 

Enjoy !

Warp


----------



## freeski (Apr 12, 2015)

Merriam-Webster:
1 a : an undertaking usually involving danger and unknown risks 
   b : the encountering of risks <the spirit of adventure> 

2 : an exciting or remarkable experience <an adventure in exotic dining>

There you have it. Glad you had fun and met some people.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 12, 2015)

So there you go. To city dwellers, skiing is exotic.  Also, skiing is inherently dangerous, sure you have had a few encounters with trees.. A few people have died and my son had a close call on a green run this year and a tree when his binding pre-released. Are you saying that skiing isn't exciting freeski?  Maybe you should consider a different sport...  I don't understand your issues but, clearly you don't enjoy family skiing so, maybe just tune out. I am OK with that.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 12, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Ray : dont let a few pompous downers ruin your day man !!  I admire your enthusiasm and dedication to both the sport and giving your children a rich collection of memories ..Your kids will benefit from the time you guys have spent with them on your ADVENTURES
> 
> . Just carry on and IGNORE the noise to signal ratio.
> 
> ...



Thanks Warp.. I appreciate the support. Some people like what we do, others don't. All good and I hope to make turns with you one day.


----------



## AmmergauerTele (Apr 13, 2015)

Keep posting the videos - I like them.  Dig it with the kids - cherish the time.  You only get one shot at it!  Just got back with my family to a trip to Vail/Beaver Creek and had the time of my life.  Skiing with my wife and 11 & 10 yr old.  Watching them tear it up.  Having me chase them down.  Checking out how much vertical we were skiing - sure was an "adventure" for us.  Keep it up.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 13, 2015)

AmmergauerTele said:


> Keep posting the videos - I like them.  Dig it with the kids - cherish the time.  You only get one shot at it!  Just got back with my family to a trip to Vail/Beaver Creek and had the time of my life.  Skiing with my wife and 11 & 10 yr old.  Watching them tear it up.  Having me chase them down.  Checking out how much vertical we were skiing - sure was an "adventure" for us.  Keep it up.



Thanks. This is all for fun. If you are in the NYC area, hit us up. Son turns 11 today.. It's always good to meet up with other like minded skiers with their kids.  Day 50 was Saturday..   This weekend we will be at Jay.


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 13, 2015)

Keep posting SkiRay! 

Come-on people, the guy is bring new blood into the sport. Stop harshing on his stoke. Kids are cool, and to them, just getting out on snow is an adventure. This forum could use a little dose of Golden Rule.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 15, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Keep posting SkiRay!
> 
> Come-on people, the guy is bring new blood into the sport. Stop harshing on his stoke. Kids are cool, and to them, just getting out on snow is an adventure. This forum could use a little dose of Golden Rule.




It's all good and thanks. I just met Sam as he had been following our videos and asked if we could meet. It's great getting others in our edits since at the end of the day, it's all about skiing and being with others that love this sport! 

Where is everyone skiing this weekend? We will be at Jay.


----------



## dlague (Apr 15, 2015)

SkiRay - I have enjoyed the videos as well!  For many here extreme is the only acceptable form of adventure.  However, skiing in itself carries risk and therefore is an adventure whether cruising a groomer, riding on the chair lift (never know who you meet), slaying bumps, shooting through the glades or even taking a break on the lodge / apres ski.

The key - Take what the mountain gives you!  Oh and have fun!


----------

